# broken/half tour dates



## big trash (Sep 1, 2010)

hey whatsup everyone.. my band broken/half is going on tour in september across the midwest, down the westcoast and eventually back to grand rapids. we play fast acoustic punk. we are all travelers/ex travelers and have alot of songs about all the shit we all struggle through, the good times we have together, friendships, trains, cops, banks, resistance, etc... anyway, here is a list of our tour dates. we're looking for help in some places, you'll see a star beside 'em. thanks for any support you can throw our way. it's pretty rad how strong the punks/travelers/etc are all over, it's amazing we can go through so many places and have people willing to help us out. anyway, if we are coming through your town, you should come out and check us out. we would sincerely appreciate it.

nick.

ï»¿September 9th/Thursday in KALAMAZOO, MI â€“ w/ Almanac Shouters, Foreign Flowers, Peggy Wray
September 10th/Friday in Grand Rapids, MI @ The Cage w/ Foreign Flowers, Martyr, and Tim and the Swampmonsters
September 11th/Saturday in Grand Rapids, MI â€“ House Show
* September 12th/Sunday in Chicago, IL â€“ TBA help!
September 13th/Monday in Madison, WI @ Nottingham Coop w/ Boo Bradley
September 15th/Wednesday in Omaha, NE @ The Hole
* September 17th/Friday in / around Denver, Colorado help!!
September 18th/Saturday in Denver, Colorado w/ Shanty Vamps & Others?
September 19th/Sunday in Boulder, Colorado â€“ busking till weâ€™re rich
September 20th/Monday in Salt Lake City, Utah â€“ House Show @ the Brigantine
September 21st/Tuesday in Missoulla, MT â€“ House Show
September 22nd/Wednesday in Seattle, WA â€“ House Show w/ River
* September 23rd/Thursday â€“ help!! South of Seattle
September 24th/Friday in Olympia, WA â€“ w/ Hail Seizures or others?
September 25th/Saturday in Portland, Oregon @ Autonomy
September 26th/Sunday in Portland, OR â€“ Rooftop Show with No More Train Ghosts, othersâ€¦
* September 27th/Monday â€“ South of Portland â€“ TBA help!
September 28th/Tuesday in Eugene, OR w/ The Dirty Commies
* September 29th/Wednesday in Ashland, OR â€“ TBA help!!
* September 30th/Thursday â€“ TBA help!!
October 1st/Friday in Santa Cruz w/ Intergalactic Smugglers
October 2nd/Saturday in Santa Maria w/ Kill a Jedi
October 3rd/Sunday in Santa Barbara w/ Twenty Hands High
* October 4th/Monday â€“ help!!
* October 5th/Tuesday in Long Beach â€“ help!!
October 6th/Wednesday in San Diego venue/bands TBA
October 7th/Thursday in Capo Beach @ Dirt First Garden
October 8th/Friday in Phoenix w/ Travis James
October 9th/Saturday in Tucson w/ Dr. Dinosaur
* October 10th/Sunday in Las Cruces â€“ TBA help!!
* October 11th/Monday â€“ TBA Help!!
October 12th/Tuesday in Amarillo @ The Basement


----------



## christianarchy (Sep 24, 2010)

you just played my house in seattle woohoo!! killer job
-christopher


----------

